# Looking for great spaghetti squash recipes.



## Mamatohaleybug (Sep 3, 2004)

Anyone have one to share?

I usually just make it with spaghetti sauce and parmesan cheese but I'd love to branch out. How do *you* eat it?

Thanks!


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

I just made the best one the other day. I took a squash and cooked it and pulled out the strands and tossed it with butter and sallt and pepper. I put it in a baking dish. Then I cooked some mushrooms (I used crimini with some dried porcini but anything would be good) in butter. Put some garlic in and some cream. Cooked it down a bit. Dumped it over the squash. Topped it with parmesan and cooked it in the oven for a bit. It was amazing! Not low fat obviously but soooo yummy. If you want more specific amounts or temperatures I can get them for you!


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

I just enjoyed my first one the other day as we had one from our CSA.

I had just made fresh pesto (with basil from the CSA). I cooked the sp. squash, cut side down for a half hour or forty minutes until the strands separated.

Tossed it with the fresh pesto and a little regular spaghetti sauce. I guess it isn't that exciting but it was really yummy with some nice, fresh pesto


----------



## ferra (Mar 2, 2006)

saw this one on the martha stewart show. It looks so good!
http://www.marthastewart.com/page.jh...ue&resultNo=61


----------



## aeiouys (Sep 6, 2006)

mmmmmmmmm spaghetti squash. I love it.
I usually drizzle butter and brown sugar on it... Not very healthy I know, but its sooooooo good.


----------

